# Château des Singes, France - November 2012



## LulaTaHula (Nov 25, 2012)

The Castle of the Monkeys... should be the Castle of the Staircase! There is very little information to be found on this beautiful place; all I can tell you is that it lies abandoned in France, slowly decaying.

Thank you Priority 7 for the organisation of this amazing trip. One to remember!


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 25, 2012)

I do love the point of view you took these from....still laugh a little at the convo at the bottom of the stairs "I dont feel comfortable on the upper floor" . Lovely set


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW!! Stunning Pics Lula, so many places & different angles I never noticed whilst walking about. 

Don't wanna put a downer on it, but some of mine are comparison pics from a couple of months back:

Unfortunately the place has changed a lot, for the worse. It was still a good explore for the other two, but for me it was heart-breaking. You may remember the filing cabinets upstairs full of little cards following the form of racehorses? They have been rifled through for valuables & trinkets, and thrown all over the house. While the other photographed the stairs I went round the entire top floor and collected all the cards from the floor and neatly retuned them to the cabinet. 











Among the cards sadly, Priority7 found some urbex ‘business cards’ advertising another website, which we have removed. 

On my previous visit there were neat piles of newspapers, years worth, one rom every day, all neatly stacked in date order… They have been pushed over and sorted through. Any papers of major events have been removed. 

(taken two months ago) 





(taken two months ago)















I loved on my last visit the old keys to the house. I photographed them (quite extensively!) and even tried one in a door and it still worked! There is some video of this too somewhere But now all of the keys have been removed. 

A few holes have been knocked into the structure too. I have no idea why people would do this. This has resulted in a lot more water ingress. The door was wide open too letting water in. 

Racing programmes from two months ago:





The same racing programmes now: 





There was a car outside, in such good condition that a couple of months ago we thought there may even be someone else on site: 





Now it’s been smashed up:










Stairs - still my fave part of this explore:















One room features tapestries of African scenes, it was evident since our last visit that someone had tried to cut these down from the wall. They’d failed to get them off, instead just slashing a wobbly, rough line around the edges. Here’s the room from the other side (couldn’t bring myself to photograph the damage) 






All in all it wasn’t a bad explore by any means, if it was in the UK it would be described as ‘epic’. It’s just sad to see it going downhill so quickly.


----------



## Skin ubx (Nov 25, 2012)

Lula those stair shots are superb.

Urban X - the word epic seems to be proliferate these days. Also sad to hear of the damage, if it was in the UK the pikeys would have cut the metal banisters of the stair case as well.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 25, 2012)

Simply stunning


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2012)

Outstanding report both! Such a shame to see it going down hill so quickly  Saying that, if it was in the UK, it wouldn't last two seconds!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cracking report from both of you.


----------



## sonyes (Nov 27, 2012)

Fantastic pics from both of you......stunning place!


----------



## kehumff (Nov 27, 2012)

Stunning images Lula


----------



## Headflux (Nov 28, 2012)

Loving your portrait shots Louise x


----------



## night crawler (Nov 28, 2012)

Some very nice stair porn there


----------

